# Skyline extreme aero kits



## Narko (Jan 7, 2006)

Hello there..

I have been wondering about aero dynamic optimisation on Skyline R32 / R33 GTR's for some time now. Tried to find some pictures on the web from Japan track racing event but it seems that they almost run with out any after marked aero parts on them. But all most all other track race cars have extreme wide kits with down force in mind. 

Anybody that know is there are any for the R32 and R33 or just have some pictures of them ?

As I now run an Evo IX I know there is a lot of bits and bobs for that one but it's also a lot newer than and old Skyline. But they still use the old skyline for time attract purposes in Japan so I would think some manufacture down there have made something. 

If you don't know what kind of kits I am talking about check the pictures out I have attached of other Japanese cars.

Almost stock Skyline body wise racing against races like these..


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

Veilside and M's Factory do two pretty wide 32 kits in that kind of vein.

Veilside kit:


















M's Factory:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Anything similar to the widebody Veilside kit but for the R33 GTR??


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

Kakimoto used to do one, but as far as I know, it's now out of production sadly:


----------



## Lono9885 (Apr 11, 2005)

It's cos the r32 is such a badass car it doesn't need all that sh!t cobbled to it. Tis raw and impure and that's why it was nicknamed godzilla and banned from group A racing. All these new cars need all that aero crap to make up for their lack of badassness


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

Lono9885 said:


> It's cos the r32 is such a badass car it doesn't need all that sh!t cobbled to it. Tis raw and impure and that's why it was nicknamed godzilla and banned from group A racing. All these new cars need all that aero crap to make up for their lack of badassness


ahem... did you miss the second post :chuckle:


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

My kit is a bit of a mix and match... Would look nice on track I think.


----------



## dennis waller (Sep 5, 2005)

just simply wow NOCTURNAL. i thought my r33 gtr looked good but your r32 is another level.....RESPECT is due to those who dont follow the flock and dare to be different. nice one


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I really like that MP Kakimoto R33. Just needs a different spoiler and that would be the bizzo.


----------



## Cornhoolio (Sep 26, 2005)

My mates R33 GT-R


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

i have also been serching for wide kits not for buying one but to try and figure out what kit i have on my car 

http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb61/muzzer2002/101592.jpg


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

damm mr cornhoolio you got in there just before me :smokin:


----------



## Cornhoolio (Sep 26, 2005)

Aye min, you need to get up early in the morning to beat me loon :chuckle:


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Not so keen on the R32 Veilside kit, but the M's Factory kit is just drop-dead gorgeous... and I'm not a plastic-tat fan at all.










Anyone got a decent-sized pic of the purple flip one?


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

will see what happens when ive finished mine....i think itll look "proper"


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

muzzer2002 said:


> i have also been serching for wide kits not for buying one but to try and figure out what kit i have on my car
> 
> http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb61/muzzer2002/101592.jpg


Does anybody know what kit this is????? I'me looking to buy a wide-body for my r33. Would love to get my hands on a Kakimoto one. Anyone know of anyone selling one??


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

tbh mate i think my kit is a one off as i cant find anything like it will take better pics of it once it arrives if you want mate


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

MarkMcQ said:


> Kakimoto used to do one, but as far as I know, it's now out of production sadly:


Sadly? Gladly more like! Thats f'king hideous! uke:


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

gold one looks abit like a supra from the back


----------

